# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil & onregelmatige menstruatie

## syntax

Gegroet,

Mijn vriendin is begonnen met het nemen van de pil (Merlicolo ofzoiets) sinds september dit jaar. Ze heeft altijd al zeer onregelmatige regels (menstruatiecyclussen) gehad.

We zijn nu toch al goed 3 maanden verder, vorige week heeft ze 2 week en half last gehad van haar regels, dat is toch abnormaal lang, niet?
We dachten dat de regels voorspelbaarder zouden worden na een goede 2 maanden.

De huisarts zei in het begin ook dat de pil onveilig is in de eerste maand, en dat haar regels na een tijd zouden moeten stabiliseren. Maar na 3 maand is er dus duidelijk nog niet veel veranderd.

De belangrijkste vraag die ons beide momenteel serieus zorgen baard:
_Is de werking van die pil gegarandeerd, ook als je regels onregelmatig blijven?_

alvast bedankt!

----------


## pilvraagjes

De werking van de pil zou hetzelfde moeten blijven. De pil heeft namelijk invloed op het wel/ niet vrijkomen van een eicel. Als zij gewoon netjes haar stopweek aanhoudt, dus niet wacht met weer gaan slikken tot ze niet meer ongesteld is, dan is het gewoon betrouwbaar.

Misschien is het wel een idee om een andere pil te proberen. 2,5 week is bizar lang, dan is ze langer ongesteld dan niet ongesteld, en ik weet niet hoeveel bloed ze verliest, maar dat kan ook wel aardig oplopen met een dergelijke periode. Dat kan dan weer tot andere lichamlijke klachten leiden...

De pil die jij noemt komt mij niet bekend voor, maar heb het idee, aangezien je over 'regels' spreekt, dat je uit Belgie bent? Of niet? Kan zijn dat ze daar ook andere merken hanteren, of andere merknamen. Ik verwacht niet dat de werking van deze pil nog erg gaat veranderen, meestal krijg je na de eerste 3 maanden wel een idee. Het kan dan allemaal op echt langere termijn nog wel iets veranderen, maar of het gaat werken of niet, dat merk je snel zat. 

Ikzelf slik nu Yasmin, deze pil heeft bij mij de bloeding enorm verminderd, evenals de klachten die ik erbij had... Weet dus niet of je dat daar ook kan krijgen, maar anders is met de ha overleggen of er iets dergelijks is?

----------


## ikke86

Hallo,

Ik had ook een vraagje hierover...
Als je de pil gebruikt wordt de menstruatie opgewekt door het gebruik van de pil... is het dan ook zo dat het niets zegt als je dus ongesteld wordt als je de pil gebruikt en dus gewoon zwanger kan zijn?????

----------


## Nora

Hallo Ikke86,

Het kan inderdaad zijn dat je zwanger kan zijn als je de pil gebruikt en ongesteld wordt. Het komt weinig voor, maar het kan. Bij een kennis van mij gebeurde dit en ze kwam er pas na 9 maanden achter dat ze zwanger was. Ze had het niet gedacht, omdat ze de pil slikte en ongesteld werd. De beste optie is om een zwangerschapstest te halen. Dan zijn de zorgen weg en kun je weer ademhalen als het niet zo is en anders bedenken wat je gaat doen. Je weet waar je aan toe bent. 

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## keyshia

hallo,
ik ben een meisje van net 15 jaar
en ik ben heel bang want ik heb niet zolang geleden voor de tweede keer
sex gehad. ik neem de pil nog niet. en het was met condoom.
maa ik moest normaal mijn maanstonden al een week geleden krijgen.
ik heb pijn vanonder in mijn buik... is dit normaal?
of zou ik zwanger kunnen zijn??

xwanhopig meisje

----------


## sorceresstar

Misschien is het beter als ze op een andere pil overschakelt.

Ik had hetzelfde probleem met onregelmatige cyclussen, (toegegeven, ik bleek daarna PCOS te hebben http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polycys...variumsyndroom) en ik heb uiteindelijk 5 verschillende merken geprobeerd tot ik de goede had. Bij de 1-na-laatste ben ik zelfs een maand(!) aan het vloeien geweest. Op dat punt kwamen ze erachter dat de pillen die ik hiervoor had mijn hormoon spiegel juist nog verder uit balans brachten in plaats van het te stabiliseren.

Ik heb niet zoveel medische kennis dat ik kan zeggen doe dit of dat, ik kan alleen mijn ervaring aanbieden en hopen dat jullie er wat aan hebben. Ik hoop dat het snel goedkomt.

Groetjes

----------

